# notebook ou desktop ?

## Kobal

Eu gostaria de pedir uma ajuda aos usuariso do forum. 

Pegando esse meu topico 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=210640 , eu to numa tremenda duvida, pegar um AMD64 3400+ ou um notebook. 

O notebook é este http://www.apple.com/ibook/

Processor  	1GHz PowerPC G4  	

Level 2 Cache 	512K at 1GHz 	

System bus 	133MHz

Memory (DDR SDRAM) 	256MB PC2100 (266MHz)

Hard drive (3) 	30GB ATA/100 4200 rpm

Display  	12.1-inch (diagonal) TFT XGA

Qual dos dois vc pegaria ? To com medo de o notebook ser fraco, mais olhando pro dinheiro da uma pena gastar num micro de mesa.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Valeu.

----------

## fernandotcl

É realmente tentador. PPCs são objetos de consumo, mas são caríssimos. Além disso, em breve serão lançados os iBooks com G5. Eu gosto muito de laptops, mas um iBook me parece meio caro.

O importante é o seu propósito. Laptops e desktops têm finalidades completamente diferentes. Mas lembre-se que laptops são caros, então, ao menos que você precise de um, escolha um desktop.

----------

## Kobal

O note fica por  R$ 4.200 com frente incluso.

----------

## malloc

Epá em comprei ah pouco tempo um AMD64 3500+ (novos socket 939) e só posso dizer q tou totalmente maravilhado  :Shocked: 

Quanto ao portátil, aconselho-te vivamente contra os Apple, pq para além de serem carissimos se tiveres o azar de ter algum problema com ele vais-te ver em trabalhos para o conseguir arranjar.

----------

## nafre

Malloc esta certo antes de comprar, leve em conta a assistencia autorizada.

Outra coisa olhe suas necessidades, prefere gastar mais em um note e usar ele apenas para dentro de casa agora se for usar no trabalho tambem aconselhote um note ( pense em um que nao seja apple)

----------

## Mythos

Precisas de utilizar muito design gráfico e edição de video, é costume os Apple serem para isso.

Sinceramente acho que era melhor esperares pelo lançamento dos AMD 64 para portátil.

----------

## malloc

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Precisas de utilizar muito design gráfico e edição de video, é costume os Apple serem para isso.
> 
> Sinceramente acho que era melhor esperares pelo lançamento dos AMD 64 para portátil.

 

Já há bastantes laptops com AMD64

----------

## Mythos

lém dos 64 bits domésticos, a AMD espera agora dar um boost nos seus processadores, um aumento de rendimento na casa dos 20%, pena este ano os utilizadores, não usufruírem esse tipo de tecnologia derivada de silicone esticado incorporado no processador (incorporate strained silicon). de futuro a AMD passará a barreira dos 90 nn para os 130 nanometros.

A tecnologia que a AMD quer implementar alarga a distancia dos átomos de silicon ao transístor. Libertando o processador de cargas desnecessárias e a uma maior rapidez.

"This stretches the distance between the silicon atoms in the transistor, and because the atoms are moved further apart the atomic forces that interfere with the movement of electrons are reduced - thus faster chips." 

Estava a referir-me numa noticia que eu li algures no neowin.net ...

A tecnologia brevemente vai mudar, se uma pessoa puder esperar um ano que é o meu caso, o melhor é esperar ...

----------

## jbrazio

Temo que seja impossível estar na dúvida quando se compara qualquer máquina a um Mac.. :-)

Cumprimentos,

João Brázio.

----------

## RoadRunner

Esquece a espera pelos ibooks G5. O G5 tem necessidades de refrigeramento enormes o que o tornam inviável para já num portátil.

Se pensares no tempo que demorou desde o aparecimento do processador G4 em desktops até à sua conversão em portáteis (aproximadamente 2 anos) é possível que venham a aparecer G5's em portáteis para meados do próximo ano.

Entretanto a motorola já fala no G4-2 há muito tempo, mas nunca se viu nada.. Assim é possível que em breve os portáteis Apple tenham uma evolução, mas eu divido muito que seja para um G5.

Entre um ibook de 12'' (que é bastante pequeno) e um desktop amd64, depende das minhas necessidades. Como tenho um desktop que ainda é capaz de suportar tudo o que faço, eu ia para o iBook de certeza. O iBook não é fraco, e é lindo! Mais bonito só o powerbook de 12'' (que seria a minha escolha se fosse agora comprar um portátil). Depois também depende das tuas necessidades móveis, se estàs sempre em 2 ou 3 sitios mais vale a pena um desktop e comprar uma drive amovível. É tudo uma questão de necessidades.

----------

## Alpha-X-Blue

hum

----------

## Kobal

 :Very Happy:   eu peguei o Desktop a 2 semanas, me arrependi de não ter pegado um notebook, o Doom3 não e grande coisas   :Mad: 

----------

## Ksk

Como ja foi dito depende muito da aplicação que for dada ao computador. Um iBOOK é uma obra de arte, capaz de por a chorar qualquer um que o veja ai numa loja e que não tenha $$ para o ter na mão   :Rolling Eyes:  Aquilo é um portatil digno de um "secret agent" !

Mas falando a serio, este ano comprei um desktop amd64 (3200+, 1GB PC3200, 160GB,...) e é fabuloso em termos de desempenho. Se fosse hj, talvez tivesse comprado um portatil com o mm processador, mas apenas porque neste momento dava mais jeito a mobilidade do que o desempenho a mais. É como diz o outro: o ideal era ter os 2!   :Surprised: 

Arrisco-me a dizer assim: se é maioritariamente para trabalho, escolhe o portatil, se for para um misto equilibrado de trabalho e lazer, talvez seja mais adequado o desktop, mas é dificil escolher   :Confused: 

----------

## Kobal

 :Very Happy:   Minha mãe vai me dar o notebook tb   :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

Não gosto de maças trincadas... apodrecem facilmente  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Tó

----------

